# A dangerous country



## Rhisiart (Nov 2, 2007)

I live in north Wales (humans 750,000 / sheep 1,000,000). I am 66% more likely to be shot by a madman/criminal here than if I lived in south Wales (humans 2,250,000 / sheep 1).

Of course to put things in perspective, I am far more likely to be shot in Sao Paulo than Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch (although the tearooms there have had their moments). 

However, does this mean that sheep lead a double life, or are country folk a bad lot?


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 2, 2007)

country folk tend to have more guns.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 2, 2007)

... and sometimes to use them more too.


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 2, 2007)

http://www.taurususa.com/whatsnew/revolvers.cfm


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 2, 2007)

Quote from Taurus USA about this gun:

_What a name! Its based on the fact that many judges are now carrying it into the courtroom with them  and for good reason. We know of no better self-defense firearm._

And for good reason?!! Don't US courts have metal detectors and armed guards in the courtroom? Or is this gun for dealing with lawyers?


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 2, 2007)

Well, you can always go properly kawaii 
http://crunchgear.com/2007/10/19/hello-kitty-ak-47/


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 2, 2007)

Giaguara said:


> Well, you can always go properly kawaii
> http://crunchgear.com/2007/10/19/hello-kitty-ak-47/


Definitely for lawyers.


----------



## reed (Nov 4, 2007)

Speaking of guns...certain lawyers in the USA should be shot on site...especially those that work for the NRA. But that's another thread. Cheers.


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 4, 2007)

rhisiart said:


> And for good reason?!! Don't US courts have metal detectors and armed guards in the courtroom? Or is this gun for dealing with lawyers?



The simple answer is No. The  cold hard reality is the courts have minimal security. That is why you had that court incident last year when the one guy shot all those court people after overpowering a very small, older female deputy sheriff who had absolutely no idea that the suspect had made threats to do this kind of thing. Plus the deputy sheriff had no backup, and was armed when the suspect beat her up and took her gun. No one was watching the security cameras at the time and he then was able to go through the court building shooting anyone he saw.

The older you get the more to realize that governments aren't really for substance, governments are just for the "appearance" of  substance. I learned that cold hard fact in the military.


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 5, 2007)

The international average homicide rate per annum is 1.6 out of every 100,000 citizens. 

It is interesting to see some comparisons (per 100,000):

Wales 1.6
England 1.8
Scotland 2.2
USA 5.6
Russia 22.2
Colombia 62.5


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 6, 2007)

Hm... well, if it gets too dangerous out there you could always make a career change and become a professional elf.


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 6, 2007)

Giaguarasan

... you must of waited an eon to get that link in....


----------

